# Cat bite and smelly Abscess



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi there I need some advice. my cat has had a smelly head for a few days and I tried washing him but he still smelt. Today I got close to the skin and realised he had a cut. It had smelly greenish stuff in it and I went into panic mode. you see I'm a single mother With 2 children and both birthdays were this month as well as Xmas in a few days and I know this sounds bad but to pay £25 to just be seen by my vet them whatever treatment on top costing more money will be taken out of what little food shopping money I have left. I have read on the internet that I can sort this myself and I if this is possible I would prefer to do it. So I have so far cut hair around wound and washed it with salt water on cotton wool. I'm going to keep him in tonight as he's an out door cat. so now I'm wondering if there is anything else I can do to help heal this abscess? I have zudacrem and germaline if I'm able to use it. has anybody else had this problem and fixed it with out the costly trip to the vet? I have posted a photo too if it helps.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi & welcome to the forum

So sorry Puss has been bitten BUT I'm afraid s/he really does need to see a vet

Bites can get infected really easily (and it sounds as if this one is there already ) and may need to be drained properly and/or anti-biotics

Please make an appointment for the vet tomorrow

If you don't already have it, please look at getting insurance - even more important if you don't have funds to fall back on to cover treatment when it's needed. However, policies will still have an excess (usually between £65 - £75) so you'd still need to have this set aside. 

Have you checked if you'd qualify for treatment at the PDSA etc?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

As Lilylass says, that really does need vet treatment - without it your cat could become very unwell and cost a lot more than one trip for antibiotics - puncture wounds like that one can turn very nasty.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Agree with the others, your cat will need ABs for that kind of wound - sorry.
Definitely carry on bathing it with tepid salt water though, it's great for keeping it clean and helping the external wound heal


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
It might be better for him if you get him in every night permanently, This will be better for him if he is Black all over as they can easily get run over in the dark. Also it will limit him getting into fights. 
Fights are the main cause of Abscesses.
If you are a single mother then the PDSA might be able to help or you could try asking the vet to pay it instalments.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Purplesammy.....I am so sorry, but I agree with the others in that your cat needs to see a vet tomorrow.
An abcess can really make a cat very ill....and if that were to happen over Xmas then you could face losing your beloved pet or ending up with a ridiculous bill from an emergency vet.
I am more than happy to deal with many health issues myself at home without always going to the vet....but you really cannot manage an abcess yourself. Do you have a credit card you could use for the bill, or a relative who could help out?


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi thanks for the advice all. I'll get him there tomoro.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Purplesammy said:


> Hi thanks for the advice all. I'll get him there tomoro.


You are doing the right thing.
If it was not Xmas I might have said it was worth waiting to see, but it really is much to much of a risk because of the timing.
Will you update us tomorrow?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

You've done the right thing - abcesses can turn really nasty. 

Hope cat is alright and sorry this has come at worst possible time  but that's cats for you.

I'd def keep him in at night in future - that's when they get into the most trouble.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

He's an out door cat. I have 2 other cats and a catflap. It's
Not possible. thanks for your help


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PurpleSammy, I am glad you'll be taking him to the vet. 

Bathing with warm salt water is fine for a surface wound, but not enough for a puncture wound, (which is what a cat gets from a bite), and which nearly always develops into a abscess, as your cat's has. 

As money is very tight I would ask your vet if there is any chance of you opening an account and paying so much per month, or per week. If you are a regular customer I am sure he would oblige. Many vets these days operate such schemes to help pet owners who are on low incomes, or are single parents.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi I bathed him with salt water and it seems to be not so smelly and weepy Is
It worth trying this or does
It DEFINETLY needs
To be seen?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry but it needs to be seen .....

They can turn VERY nasty pretty quickly 

It will cost much more if the infection really gets hold & could require several trips to the vet - compared to a quick trip today for it to be checked & probably get some antibiotics

Maybe another time of year, I'd say leave it 24 hours and see how it's doing BUT if you do & it gets worse & you end up having to get emergency treatment over Christmas - that WILL cost an absolute fortune


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

I would definitely recommend a vet - our previous cat had many bite abscesses over the years and it was always cheaper to get him treated immediately rather than delaying the inevitable vet's visit!


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Really take him to the vet, ours got a head wound from a fight a few days ago, but it was nothing like yours in the photo. There's an obvious difference between a scratch and a puncture wound. I think the salty water will help clean up the surface of the wound, but not the deeper infection.

Really hope the vet will be able to help you out by deferring payment if needs be.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear your cat is in trouble.

I had my cat some years ago from a cat's home. He was taken there by his previous owner with an untreated abscess. It wasn't spotted until the abscess burst at the cat's home covering the cat and staff with stinking infected pus. It left a hole big enough to put your fist into. His hip bone was exposed and the wound had also tunneled deeper, parellel to his spine. This was in spite of there being no obvious wound to see at the surface initially.

The vet advised PTS. The cat's home owner decided to try to treat. The cat was very, very lucky to survive. It took a lot of antibiotics and three months of cleaning and packing the wound daily. He still (over 10 yrs on) has a slight dip on that side and is a bit weak on that leg due to the loss of muscle.

Ten years on and my cat returned home a few weeks ago with a cat bite. The vet initially treated with antibiotics but on a second check up the vet decided to shave the fur. What had looked like a tiny purple bruise was suddenly exposed as quite a large abscess. Even the vet was surprised because until the fur was shaved you just couldn't see it. It was drained and he had antibiotics again and is fine now.

My point is, as others have said, abscess' can never be ignored and they are always much worse than they appear on the surface. All the infection and injury is spreading _under_ the skin and you just cannot see it.

Unfortunately there is no way round it, your cat really does need to see a vet urgently.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Purplesammy said:


> Hi I bathed him with salt water and it seems to be not so smelly and weepy Is
> It worth trying this or does
> It DEFINETLY needs
> To be seen?


It is very likely as others have said that you have just cleaned up the surface area but that the deeper infection from the puncture is still there. Pus will not necessarily come to the surface for a while but the wound may carry on getting deeper.

You really should at least get the vet to look at it, and see if it needs lancing. And antibiotics.

I am sure the vet will allow deferred payment if you ask. It is an emergency after all.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm so gutted as he's so fine within himself but I won't chance losing him. Here are a few photos of yesterday wen he was smelly and full of puss to now after salt baths and germaline. There's no more smell and I can't see puss. But like you all say. That's just the outside wound. I made an appointment for tomoro morning.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

And this is what it looks like now after cleaning it with salt water and germaline every 2 hours.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PS -- it certainly looks loads better on the surface from the bathing etc. And the swelling has gone down. 

Thing is he may well be fine, but the trouble is it's impossible to tell with abscesses what's going on down inside the hole. It could even be possible the clean surface area will now heal over and trap infection inside.  Not a risk I would want to take personally.

My concern is if the infection were to flare up again over Christmas when the vets are shut, you'd have to take him to an Out of Hours vet for emergency treatment and their fees are usually expensive.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi I just spoke to the vet and he's told me that if he's well within himself and eating still and seems fine then just carry on with the cleaning with salt and germaline. also he said if he has a bad infection it will show pretty quick as he will be off his food, became lathargic and the abscess will look infected. they are open tomoro so in keeping my appointment open and watch him tonight. if he seems well I think I will leave him as the sugury is open 27th so only a fee days away. fingers crossed that it may heal and resolve itself. Thanks for your help everyone and any tips to help the healing process would be greatly accepted.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd keep on with the wound bathing, using salt in cooled boiled water, several times a day. Nothing else you can do at home. I hope he will be OK, but as the vet says you would hopefully be warned by a change in your cat's behaviour if he becomes unwell from infection. Good Luck!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I really would stick to just the salt water - Germoline is sticky and dirt can get attached to it. It also looks like a nasty bite and there might be some bits of fur driven in by the other cats teeth. I'd have had him to the vets this morning. With regular bathing AND antibiotics it should clear up well. It looks like he is starting to lose the hair round it which is common with infected bite wounds.

Here is a photo of Errol who had a similar injury back in 2006. I got solid pus out of it the first time I bathed it, and with antibiotics and cleaning it healed up really well.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I expect you are only using a tiny little bit but I'd hold off the germoline and stick to strong salt solution, germoline main ingerdient is phenol which is toxic to cats and dogs, regular salt solution is very effective and will keep the wound open to allow any remaining pus to drain, it does sound like the majority has drained re the smell. Closed abcess is not good and can go inwards to the body as other people have said but usually once it has burst and open then the body is healing, I used salt solution many times to aid healing of burst abcess but do keep an eye if he needs the vet.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't think any vet should be recommending Germolene for cats.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

I've kept him in last night and I will again tonight. I had a good look at it again and pressed on it UNTILL he got grizzly (pretty hard press and squeeze) and only the tiniest of flued came out but I think that was the salt water I bathed him with. The vet was happy with the germaline because it's
On the back if his head and he can't lick it. It no longer looks Agrivated and just look jellyish. Also his hair didn't fall out, I cut it so it didn't go in the cut.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

To be honest, I'm disappointed you haven't taken the advice offered and taken him to the vet - the advice given will all depend on how bad you made it out to be 

I cannot imagine why on earth he's saying germoline is OK to use. Even if he can't lick the wound, it still has phenol in it & shouldn't be used on cats (or dogs)

I really hope it heals OK & you're not left having to find a LOT of money to take him in emergency out of hours


I sincerely hope you set up some sort of fund (piggy bank you stick money in & DON'T raid, separate bank account etc) that you will put funds into for the future in case it's needed

If it was one of your children, I'm sure you'd have had them at A&E if you were in the slightest concerned

That may seem harsh - but a pet deserves the same treatment


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

As others have said he may well be fine. But personally I wouldn't have risked it and got him to the vet today which would have cost at most around £50 for a consultation and ABs - I have 'left it' in the past and hugely regretted it 
My vet charges £100 for an emergency appointment out of hours. This is BEFORE the cost of treatment. I really do hope he doesn't need a vet Christmas day which will set you back around £150 - presumably he isn't insured?


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> To be honest, I'm disappointed you haven't taken the advice offered and taken him to the vet - the advice given will all depend on how bad you made it out to be
> 
> I cannot imagine why on earth he's saying germoline is OK to use. Even if he can't lick the wound, it still has phenol in it & shouldn't be used on cats (or dogs)
> 
> ...


Ok, my Cats are VERY well treated and I have pet insurance also HOWEVER, I took all the right steps by asking advice from everyone but it was the QUALIFIED VET that told me that If he is still happily eating and running around then to not worry too much but keep an eye on him!

Also as for your comment about A&E I would most likely call NHS directs where they would advise me first! JUST like I did the vets!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry I assumed you didn't have insurance as you seemed worried about costs in your first post on this thread 
You know your cat best of course and should be able to tell if he is OK or not, I think our concern is that it may be infected deep inside the tissue which won't be healed with salt water and he could suddenly become ill in the coming days.
Just saying that personally I wouldn't have took a chance whatever the vet said. If you have insurance then the excess has to paid regardless, I'd have gone anyway just for peace of mind.
Fingers crossed he will be fine, people were just giving their opinions based on their own experiences to try and help


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> The vet was happy with the germaline because it's On the back if his head and he can't lick it.


But he can lick his paw, wipe his head and then lick his paw again, as cats do.

There's some interesting reading here: 
PHENOL

also here: 
Phenol & Cats - Pets

"Cats get phenol poisoning from chewing on or ingesting phenol-containing products, as well as via topical exposure -- that is, *through the skin *or fumes. It builds up to toxic levels and causing escalating symptoms that, if left untreated, lead to death.
Phenol may also predispose cats to thyroid diseases, including hyperthyroidism, although there's no scientific consensus on this point."

I would NOT use Germolene or any chemical containing phenol on a cat. There's absolutely no need, and it is potentially dangerous. Why take the risk?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Purplesammy said:


> I have pet insurance


So why the big issue about taking him & the cost then

If it was the excess amount - then you need to have this put away somewhere so you can afford treatment for them when needed

If you need to pay first & then claim the costs back from the insurer, you need to have either funds to do this or something like a credit card you can use to pay the bill


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Sorry I assumed you didn't have insurance as you seemed worried about costs in your first post on this thread
> You know your cat best of course and should be able to tell if he is OK or not, I think our concern is that it may be infected deep inside the tissue which won't be healed with salt water and he could suddenly become ill in the coming days.
> Just saying that personally I wouldn't have took a chance whatever the vet said. If you have insurance then the excess has to paid regardless, I'd have gone anyway just for peace of mind.
> Fingers crossed he will be fine, people were just giving their opinions based on their own experiences to try and help


Hi and thank you for the support. I do come for advice but I don't need to be told about how I treat my cats or children. Just a bit personal and Unnessasary. I adore my cats and they are just as loved and spoilt as my children. I did speak to the vet about the underlining issue and he said to be honest you will start to notice him being unwell before any infection gets too bad. I did make an appointment for tomoro morn if he had shown any signs of not feeling the same as normal. Any other time I'd have no problem going to the vet but it's 2 days before Xmas and was my child's birthday a few days ago and I'm doin this alone. so I just wanted to make absolute sure that a visit to the vet was paramount.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> So why the big issue about taking him & the cost then
> 
> If it was the excess amount - then you need to have this put away somewhere so you can afford treatment for them when needed
> 
> If you need to pay first & then claim the costs back from the insurer, you need to have either funds to do this or something like a credit card you can use to pay the bill


I'm sorry I don't have funds laying around incase of an accident. I said I couldn't afford it this week. And AGAIN. I asked whether it
Could be cleared up by me at home. NO broken bones NO blood NO sickness NO signs what so ever that he is in pain or uncomfortable. so I didn't think he needed urgent treatment. don't judge me on the basis that I don't have money coming out of my ears. Either give me supportive advice as a fellow cat owner or keep your stuck up remarks to yourself because they are neither needed or wanted.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> I'm sorry I don't have funds laying around incase of an accident. I said I couldn't afford it this week. And AGAIN. I asked whether it
> Could be cleared up by me at home. NO broken bones NO blood NO sickness NO signs what so ever that he is in pain or uncomfortable. so I didn't think he needed urgent treatment. don't judge me on the basis that I don't have money coming out of my ears. *Either give me supportive advice as a fellow cat owner* or keep your stuck up remarks to yourself because they are neither needed or wanted.


People have been giving you advice on the best thing to do for your cat, though. Whether you see that as supportive or not is your call.

As others have mentioned, please don't use germolene on your cat any more - it's not safe for them in any way, shape or form.

If you want to do something more than using salty water (and I think you should), have a look at getting hold of some Hibiscrub from Boots. I have a rescue girl who's had a poorly paw a couple of times, and some of the very knowledgeable people on here suggested it to me. All you need to do is dilute a tiny amount in some tepid water and use cotton wool balls to bathe the area, a couple of times a day - it helps draw infection out.

Good luck, and please - no more germolene!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Purplesammy said:


> I'm sorry I don't have funds laying around incase of an accident. I said I couldn't afford it this week. And AGAIN. I asked whether it
> Could be cleared up by me at home. NO broken bones NO blood NO sickness NO signs what so ever that he is in pain or uncomfortable. so I didn't think he needed urgent treatment. don't judge me on the basis that I don't have money coming out of my ears. Either give me supportive advice as a fellow cat owner or keep your stuck up remarks to yourself because they are neither needed or wanted.


Nasty, nasty 

Please stop throwing insults around - none have been thrown at you

You asked for advice - and have been given it AND chosen to ignore it

Unfortunately cats (like many dogs) often don't show signs of being in distress / ill until they're often very unwell so I personally wouldn't want to take the chance 

I, like everyone else here, only has the best of interests for your cat at heart

I do not have loads of money - and have been so broke that I have lived off toast & rice for a month while being chased by debt collectors & working 3 jobs to try to make ends meet

Because of that, I know how important it is to have money set aside to pay for the pets when they need them

When I was in the above situation, I had Smudge who had chronic renal failure and needed frequent vet trips - I was so, so worried he would need something & I wouldn't have the money to pay for it that I started a "pet pot"

It was never, ever raided no matter how bad things got - as it was for him

I still don't have loads of money & struggle to make it to the end of the month like everyone else BUT I still have my pet pots and they've seen me through many an emergency when funds have been tight

You need to budget & have money set aside for when these things happen - whatever time of the year / no matter what else is going on as .... they do happen unfortunately


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Purplesammy!
Other posters have given good advice based on sound experience and I dont think anyone was trying to be mean. the fact that you have Insurance does change things a little...as most of us were advising on the basis that we wanted to avoid the shockingly high charged of an OOH vet, or even worse, the loss of you cat.

I am afraid that I don't think your vet has given great advice. I have had cats who were unwell and we LATER discovered an abcess....but I have also had cats with nasty infections who SEEMED to be just fine. My Murphy jumped up for a morning cuddle one day and when I stroked his face he had a lump the size of a tangerine, came up overnight seemingly. 
He needed fairly major surgery to cut and drain and spent 2 days in hospital. Now, i did not have insurance and that was a BIG bill!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys, to be fair to the OP she did say in her first post she is a single parent with 2 children, has had a lot of expense this month (2 birthdays and Christmas). Even with pet insurance there is still the excess to pay, which may be about £65. I really can sympathise with her being in a position where almost every penny counts, having been there myself back in the past.

When money's very tight there are difficult choices to be made in prioritising. In an ideal world it would probably have been better if the cat could have been seen and examined by the vet, but not everyone is always in an ideal situation.

The OP's vet has reassured her it sounds as though the infection has gone, due to the abscess bursting. The salt water bathing has helped too. If there is still any infection in the wound it will _gradually_ get worse, not suddenly, giving the OP time to get the cat treated by the vet.

EDIT : as the OP has insurance it makes no difference cost wise if she has to use the OOH vet, as the excess charge will be the same as if she used the regular hours vet.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Nasty, nasty
> 
> Please stop throwing insults around - none have been thrown at you
> 
> ...


Firstly I never insulted anyone but I felt insulted when you told me my kids would have better treatment and made it sound like I couldn't be bothered. YES I did ask for advice. And I read to every comment and digested them whilst making 2 seperate conversations with 2 different vets. I'm not an ammature with cats and have had them years whilst losing 2 to cancer. I've never come across an abcess before. it's not the advice that made me angry it was how you implied that I didn't have my cats best interest at heart. I just can't see why you or anyone can't give advice but keep the negativity to yourself. if you see constant posts about me moaning about money then fine but this is my first ever post and I asked for help not to be made to feel like a bad owner. I'm very far from nasty thank you. (Again judging)


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Purplesammy!
> Other posters have given good advice based on sound experience and I dont think anyone was trying to be mean. the fact that you have Insurance does change things a little...as most of us were advising on the basis that we wanted to avoid the shockingly high charged of an OOH vet, or even worse, the loss of you cat.
> 
> I am afraid that I don't think your vet has given great advice. I have had cats who were unwell and we LATER discovered an abcess....but I have also had cats with nasty infections who SEEMED to be just fine. My Murphy jumped up for a morning cuddle one day and when I stroked his face he had a lump the size of a tangerine, came up overnight seemingly.
> He needed fairly major surgery to cut and drain and spent 2 days in hospital. Now, i did not have insurance and that was a BIG bill!


Hi thank you and I just felt one persons advice was a bit judgmental and didn't need to talk about my kids or feelings for my cat. I adore my cats so
Much. I just needed advice. I have stopped the germaline but have now been told peroxide. so many different opinions and remedies that's why I say I listen and read all but them try to figure out what to do after I have all the other facts. I'm sorry if I sounded Ungreatful to anyone else as this wasn't my intention. I was just refering to one persons comments.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Guys, to be fair to the OP she did say in her first post she is a single parent with 2 children, has had a lot of expense this month (2 birthdays and Christmas). Even with pet insurance there is still the excess to pay, which may be about £65. I really can sympathise with her being in a position where almost every penny counts, having been there myself back in the past.
> 
> When money's very tight there are difficult choices to be made in prioritising. In an ideal world it would probably have been better if the cat could have been seen and examined by the vet, but not everyone is always in an ideal situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for seeing my side. It really literally is the difference between a fee of £50 or Xmas dinner. I was just trying to see if I had that options before spending it. X


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> People have been giving you advice on the best thing to do for your cat, though. Whether you see that as supportive or not is your call.
> 
> As others have mentioned, please don't use germolene on your cat any more - it's not safe for them in any way, shape or form.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have stopped the germaline when the lady said about it attracting dirt as I never thought of that. I do listen to advice but as long as it's meant nicely. I have been told to use paroxcide.. But have not done so yet UNTILL I investigate it. Although I've pretty much made up my mind to just take him to be on the safe side.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Hi thank you and I just felt one persons advice was a bit judgmental and didn't need to talk about my kids or feelings for my cat. I adore my cats so
> Much. I just needed advice. I have stopped the germaline but *have now been told peroxide*. so many different opinions and remedies that's why I say I listen and read all but them try to figure out what to do after I have all the other facts. I'm sorry if I sounded Ungreatful to anyone else as this wasn't my intention. I was just refering to one persons comments.


This is very harsh on delicate skin and will likely hurt like hell - I'd never use it on my cats tbh. Do have a look for Hibiscrub, OP. It's great stuff, and has saved me a couple of vet trips.

It's worth noting that abcesses can take 10-14 days to build up, so you do need to keep a close eye on your cat for a good few days yet.

Glad you're not going to be using the germolene, but please don't be tempted by peroxide!! I'm thinking of the pain it caused ME when I used it to clean a couple of cuts I had on my hands a few years ago - OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but I disagree - and I have been there ...... IMHO it's even more important to have money set aside if you have no funds or a credit card to fall back on
> 
> What happens if puss needs an emergency vet over Christmas?
> 
> ...


If it was one of your children, I'm sure you'd have had them at A&E if you were in the slightest concerned

That may seem harsh - but a pet deserves the same treatment
So why the big issue about taking him & the cost then:

All a bit unnesassary and judgmental. 
I never called you stuck up I said your opinion was a
Stuck up one.
I agree. Stay off the post as it's just causing negatively because our opinions clash!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> This is very harsh on delicate skin and will likely hurt like hell - I'd never use it on my cats tbh. Do have a look for Hibiscrub, OP. It's great stuff, and has saved me a couple of vet trips.
> 
> It's worth noting that abcesses can take 10-14 days to build up, so you do need to keep a close eye on your cat for a good few days yet.
> 
> Glad you're not going to be using the germolene, but please don't be tempted by peroxide!! I'm thinking of the pain it caused ME when I used it to clean a couple of cuts I had on my hands a few years ago - OUCH!!!!!


Ok no peroxide. I'm just going to take him in the morning. it's kinda stressed me out now and he's my boy. My kids understand he's more important than a big turkey. thanks for the advice.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Thank you. I have stopped the germaline when the lady said about it attracting dirt as I never thought of that. *I do listen to advice but as long as it's meant nicely*. I have been told to use paroxcide.. But have not done so yet UNTILL I investigate it. Although I've pretty much made up my mind to just take him to be on the safe side.


I know you came here looking for advice, and this is a GREAT place to find it  Please understand that for the vast majority of people on here, an animal's welfare is the most important thing - take a venture into cat chat or the rescue sections and you'll see the lengths many of the members here are willing to go to if it means one cat is going to be better off for it. We're a passionate bunch!! Whilst what one person sees as advice might sometimes feel a bit harsh when you're on the receiving end, please remember these aren't personal attacks on you  It's all about the cats!!!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Ok no peroxide. I'm just going to take him in the morning. it's kinda stressed me out now and he's my boy. My kids understand he's more important than a big turkey. thanks for the advice.


Look, get hold of some Hibiscrub - less than £10, and use it dilute in warm, boiled water for a few days. It's what's used in hospitals/doctor's surgeries as a handwash to kill infection and clean instruments. It's also used post-surgery to prevent infection, and is great for all sorts of things so is good to have in the bathroom cabinet if you have kids anyway 

I think many of us have been in the position where money is stupidly tight, and I don't think anyone meant to imply that you or your kids should forego Christmas to pay for a vet visit. But I do think you should consider starting something like an emergency vet bill jar so that if you're faced with a similar situation in the future, you don't have such a difficult decision to make an a vet visit doesn't use up all your money. It's served me well before now 

Now, get yerself down to Boots first thing tomorrow and buy a slightly smaller turkey on the way back!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> I know you came here looking for advice, and this is a GREAT place to find it  Please understand that for the vast majority of people on here, an animal's welfare is the most important thing - take a venture into cat chat or the rescue sections and you'll see the lengths many of the members here are willing to go to if it means one cat is going to be better off for it. We're a passionate bunch!! Whilst what one person sees as advice might sometimes feel a bit harsh when you're on the receiving end, please remember these aren't personal attacks on you  It's all about the cats!!!


Yeah I know people mean well and of course I came here as a fellow cat lover. I even volunteer sometimes in the cat sanctuary. I just feel under pressure and stressed at the timing and as my cat is neutered and collard and looked after, someone else's cat had bit him yet I'm paying the price. I love my cats. I take very good care of them. I just know that sometimes the vets arnt the only answer so joined her for advice. I felt judged for asking instead of acting. I found my female cat hanging with her neck broke from a fence a few weeks ago and I had to take her to the vet (still alive) and beg them to put her to sleep quick. It cost me £36 so for my Cullen having a small smelly bite I just tried to find another way. I apriceate the support BUT only if it IS supportive. x


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Yeah I know people mean well and of course I came here as a fellow cat lover. I even volunteer sometimes in the cat sanctuary. I just feel under pressure and stressed at the timing and as my cat is neutered and collard and looked after, someone else's cat had bit him yet I'm paying the price. I love my cats. I take very good care of them. I just know that sometimes the vets arnt the only answer so joined her for advice. I felt judged for asking instead of acting. I found my female cat hanging with her neck broke from a fence a few weeks ago and I had to take her to the vet (still alive) and beg them to put her to sleep quick. It cost me £36 so for my Cullen having a small smelly bite I just tried to find another way. *I apriceate the support BUT only if it IS supportive.* x


See, this is the thing with asking for advice and support on a public forum, I'm afraid. What one person sees as such can appear completely different to another - you don't get to pick and choose who replies and what they say!! You just have to suck it all up and brush off the bits that don't help - but don't alienate people by making your own personal attacks back when that is what you feel people are doing to you, as this is a hugely supportive place on the whole!!

Without wishing to be provocative, could I suggest that you think about keeping your cats as indoor cats from now on, if you've lost one recently in horrific circumstances (sorry to read it), and have now had your boy get in a fight? I have two rescue girls who are both indoors only cats and who love it!!! I also get to sleep easy knowing I don't have to worry about accidents or fighting or cat-napping etc.

Just a thought


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PurpleSammy, I am so sorry to hear about your poor female cat being so badly injured and having to be pts. It must have been devastating for you. 

You sound as though you have/had a lot on your plate recently and you are trying to do your best for your family (incl your cats) in not very easy circumstances. I really do sympathise. 

Please don't be put off from coming back to the forum, as we would like to hear how things go for your cat. Although there are often some quite strong opinions exchanged here, you'll find we can be quite a supportive bunch on the whole!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> See, this is the thing with asking for advice and support on a public forum, I'm afraid. What one person sees as such can appear completely different to another - you don't get to pick and choose who replies and what they say!! You just have to suck it all up and brush off the bits that don't help - but don't alienate people by making your own personal attacks back when that is what you feel people are doing to you, as this is a hugely supportive place on the whole!!
> 
> Without wishing to be provocative, could I suggest that you think about keeping your cats as indoor cats from now on, if you've lost one recently in horrific circumstances (sorry to read it), and have now had your boy get in a fight? I have two rescue girls who are both indoors only cats and who love it!!! I also get to sleep easy knowing I don't have to worry about accidents or fighting or cat-napping etc.
> 
> Just a thought


I would love him to be in indoor cat but he goes crazy. He growls at the window and tries to scratch up the door. I have a cat flap and he is in and out all the time. I've kept him in at the monent and it's
Driving us both mad. he's a big black naughty Tom who thinks he's a Rottweiler lol


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish you all the best Purplesammy, would love to hear how your boy progresses - what is his name by the way and we all love to hear a little backstory if you don't mind sharing 
muffin789 is right about this being a public forum and the way it can work out sometimes. Please don't let this put you off 
Although I know how difficult this can be when you have cats with outdoor access 24/7 via a cat flap, it may be worth considering keeping all of your cats indoors at night - this is when they tend to get into trouble one way or another


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> PurpleSammy, I am so sorry to hear about your poor female cat being so badly injured and having to be pts. It must have been devastating for you.
> 
> You sound as though you have/had a lot on your plate recently and you are trying to do your best for your family (incl your cats) in not very easy circumstances. I really do sympathise.
> 
> Please don't be put off from coming back to the forum, as we would like to hear how things go for your cat. Although there are often some quite strong opinions exchanged here, you'll find we can be quite a supportive bunch on the whole!


Thank you. Yes it was awful as I had to get her down and she was making noises and it broke my heart. We buried her with we mother who ode I cancer last year. I couldn't tell my 10 year old girl the truth as it would destroy her so I said she had a stoke and died in her sleep in her bed. I don't mean to come across as rude it's just that I'm doing my best and bad luck just happens and the irony is it happens now 2 days before Xmas. I will take Cullen tomoro to
The vet as the majority on here are worried for infection in his blood and that's not superficial. any other time it wouldn't be so tough. Just bad timing. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahaha bless him - boys can be right daft!!! 

I know it can be tricky when a cat's used to coming and going whenever they like, but it might be worth trying timed/supervised access to outside, so he doesn't miss out completely but you get the peace of mind of knowing where he is too, particularly as he's a black cat and these are obviously hard to see at night!

Have you got a garden? Cos if so, you could look at turning it into a safe space for him to enjoy by cat-proofing it. I don't have any outside space as I'm in a flat, but plenty of people on here have cat-proofed gardens that look awesome, and could probably be done fairly cheaply too.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> I wish you all the best Purplesammy, would love to hear how your boy progresses - what is his name by the way and we all love to hear a little backstory if you don't mind sharing
> muffin789 is right about this being a public forum and the way it can work out sometimes. Please don't let this put you off
> Although I know how difficult this can be when you have cats with outdoor access 24/7 via a cat flap, it may be worth considering keeping all of your cats indoors at night - this is when they tend to get into trouble one way or another


Can I ask, do they no not to go to toilet at night or will I need the litter tray? It's
Just CULLEN, my boy with the cut won't use it. that's why I give in and let him out.

I will let you know how I get on for sure. Thank you.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

BTW, how is Cullen's abscess smelling now?? Might seem a bit of an odd q, but I ask because when my Libby got her first infected paw, it smelled awful!!!!

I did the salt water bathing for a few days in the hope it would improve, and was on the verge of a vet visit too cos it was still a bit whiffy, which is when I was advised to try Hibiscrub - 3 days or so of that and it was all clear again (touch wood!). One of her other paws became sore a week or so after the first healed, so I went straight in with the Hibiscrub and it cleared up really quickly without an abscess coming up at all  Definitely worth a shot!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is My big boy Cullen.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Hahaha bless him - boys can be right daft!!!
> 
> I know it can be tricky when a cat's used to coming and going whenever they like, but it might be worth trying timed/supervised access to outside, so he doesn't miss out completely but you get the peace of mind of knowing where he is too, particularly as he's a black cat and these are obviously hard to see at night!
> 
> Have you got a garden? Cos if so, you could look at turning it into a safe space for him to enjoy by cat-proofing it. I don't have any outside space as I'm in a flat, but plenty of people on here have cat-proofed gardens that look awesome, and could probably be done fairly cheaply too.


I'm in a ground floor flat but we have a big fenced off open space at the back of the flats.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> BTW, how is Cullen's abscess smelling now?? Might seem a bit of an odd q, but I ask because when my Libby got her first infected paw, it smelled awful!!!!
> 
> I did the salt water bathing for a few days in the hope it would improve, and was on the verge of a vet visit too cos it was still a bit whiffy, which is when I was advised to try Hibiscrub - 3 days or so of that and it was all clear again (touch wood!). One of her other paws became sore a week or so after the first healed, so I went straight in with the Hibiscrub and it cleared up really quickly without an abscess coming up at all  Definitely worth a shot!


Well it was really stinky yesterday but after cleaning it every 2 hours, I woke up this morning to mr grumpy on my window ledge and there was no odour at all. I've wiped, pressed and gently squeezed the small lump where cut is but nothing came out. I think the abcess has gone and it's just a
Little swollen. he seems fine and didn't even flinch when I cleaned it.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Can I ask, do they no not to go to toilet at night or will I need the litter tray? It's
> Just CULLEN, my boy with the cut won't use it. that's why I give in and let him out.
> 
> I will let you know how I get on for sure. Thank you.


Yes, if you keep them in overnight you'll need to provide litter trays.

If you were to put a tray down, and not let Cullen out at night, what would he do, just out of interest? Guess I'm curious as all my cats have been indoors-only and I've never had any real problems with them using the tray.

Whenever I've taken a new cat on, it can be a bit trial and error to find the best type of litter for them (some like wood pellets, others hate it), the right sort of tray, and the right position for it (away from anywhere there's a lot of foot traffic as none of mine have appreciated an audience!! ). But none of them have ever refused flat out to use a tray, so it's interesting to hear from those who do have problems - gets my brain going


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Here is My big boy Cullen.


Awwww :001_wub: just like my Jamie (rip) He was my first cat and he was just a big, silly lump of a mog!!!! Love a black cat!!!

Good to hear the smell's going/gone but I would just keep on with the bathing (I'm not going to say Hibiscrub again!!!!!!) for a bit longer, just to be as sure as you can that there's nothing lingering. It's always good to be too cautious than not enough!!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Yes, if you keep them in overnight you'll need to provide litter trays.
> 
> If you were to put a tray down, and not let Cullen out at night, what would he do, just out of interest? Guess I'm curious as all my cats have been indoors-only and I've never had any real problems with them using the tray.
> 
> Whenever I've taken a new cat on, it can be a bit trial and error to find the best type of litter for them (some like wood pellets, others hate it), the right sort of tray, and the right position for it (away from anywhere there's a lot of foot traffic as none of mine have appreciated an audience!! ). But none of them have ever refused flat out to use a tray, so it's interesting to hear from those who do have problems - gets my brain going


Cullen is a little sod. In summer when I got him nuitered there was no keeping him in as he would jump out the little windows in bathroom or kitchen. Last night was like having a newborn. I was awake every hour with him wining on my wonder sill and hissing at ghosts or the rain or just at
Me from behind the curtain lol he looked at the litter
Tray once like I had told him to eat an orange! he scratches at my doors and he paces. this morning I let him out and watched him as I didn't want him to hold his wee/poo in but he legged it and jumped over the fence. 8ft. came back half hour later and slept all day. I have more
Control over my diva of a daughter who's 10 than I do my Cullen!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Awwww :001_wub: just like my Jamie (rip) He was my first cat and he was just a big, silly lump of a mog!!!! Love a black cat!!!
> 
> Good to hear the smell's going/gone but I would just keep on with the bathing (I'm not going to say Hibiscrub again!!!!!!) for a bit longer, just to be as sure as you can that there's nothing lingering. It's always good to be too cautious than not enough!!


I will go look tomorow in the chemist. sorry about your loss. We dote on Cullen and we now have a VERY naughty little girl called Renesme too. she's a beautiful tabby and I'm training her to be an IN DOOR CAT!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Your cats are beautiful and bonny-looking PurpleSammy!:001_wub::001_wub: I do hope you will stay around, as I'd love to hear more about your cats, and also get to know you.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> I will go look tomorow in the chemist. sorry about your loss. We dote on Cullen and we now have a VERY naughty little girl called Renesme too. she's a beautiful tabby and I'm training her to be an IN DOOR CAT!!!


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: She's gone right to the top of my cat-nap list, and if I were you I'd never let her out of my sight!!! Bless her little paws!!!

It's funny, but your cats are exactly the same colours as my girls Libby and Puddsey!! Pudds is prob around 5 now, and Libby prob coming up 2  It;s just me and them and they are spoilt rotten - frequently eat better than I do, and have far more toys too!!!

Let's see if I can find a couple of pics...









Pudds looking as if butter wouldn't melt









Libby doing yoga


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Purplesammy said:


> I'm sorry I don't have funds laying around incase of an accident. I said I couldn't afford it this week. And AGAIN. I asked whether it
> Could be cleared up by me at home. NO broken bones NO blood NO sickness NO signs what so ever that he is in pain or uncomfortable. so I didn't think he needed urgent treatment. don't judge me on the basis that I don't have money coming out of my ears. *Either give me supportive advice as a fellow cat owner or keep your stuck up remarks to yourself because they are neither needed or wanted*.


Totally unnecessary and uncalled for.

You came here asking for advice. You got advice, which IMHO, was the best advice - take the cat to the vet. You then said you were short of funds, but then later stated that you have pet insurance 

It's your cat, your call, so why join here to ask for advice and get all @rsey when you don't like what people have said?

Infected wounds are painful. Your cat needs a vet.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful cats  I do hope the hibiscrub and salt bathing sorts him.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to keep up with the bathing as this needs to heal from the bottom. If you stop to early it can close with infection left to make another abscess.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Your cats are beautiful and bonny-looking PurpleSammy!:001_wub::001_wub: I do hope you will stay around, as I'd love to hear more about your cats, and also get to know you.


Ahh thank you very much. Yes I will stay around I think I guess I had a few teething problems lol I've just locked the catflap so I'm cruella de vile tonight lol


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Totally unnecessary and uncalled for.
> 
> You came here asking for advice. You got advice, which IMHO, was the best advice - take the cat to the vet. You then said you were short of funds, but then later stated that you have pet insurance
> 
> ...


Please, can we have no more of this?!! I think OP has made it clear how difficult her situation is at the moment - it's 2 days before Xmas, and she's a single mum with 2 kids and little money - please show some compassion and don't make her feel worse than I suspect she already does!!!!

Yes, in an ideal world a vet visit would be the answer and I suspect at any other time it wouldn't be so hard to manage the money, but let's remember - it's CHRISTMAS!!!! This can be a hugely stressful time for people financially without having a vet's consultation to pay for, even if she does have insurance.

I am not someone who is going to blithely support people having pets they cannot afford to care for, but this time of year is bloody unforgiving when money is tight.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: She's gone right to the top of my cat-nap list, and if I were you I'd never let her out of my sight!!! Bless her little paws!!!
> 
> It's funny, but your cats are exactly the same colours as my girls Libby and Puddsey!! Pudds is prob around 5 now, and Libby prob coming up 2  It;s just me and them and they are spoilt rotten - frequently eat better than I do, and have far more toys too!!!
> 
> ...


Wow she's Cullen's double. and Renesme is a little terror. How funny our cats are the same lol


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Cullen is a little sod. In summer when I got him nuitered there was no keeping him in as he would jump out the little windows in bathroom or kitchen. Last night was like having a newborn. I was awake every hour with him wining on my wonder sill and hissing at ghosts or the rain or just at
> Me from behind the curtain lol he looked at the litter
> Tray once like I had told him to eat an orange! he scratches at my doors and he paces. this morning I let him out and watched him as I didn't want him to hold his wee/poo in but he legged it and jumped over the fence. 8ft. came back half hour later and slept all day. I have more
> Control over my diva of a daughter who's 10 than I do my Cullen!


Hahahaha!!!! He's got you right under the paw!!!! Keep trying with the tray - I suspect he's acting up because he knows he'll get what he wants if her persists long enough. 



Purplesammy said:


> Ahh thank you very much. Yes I will stay around I think I guess I had a few teething problems lol I've just locked the catflap so I'm cruella de vile tonight lol


Ooooh, you so mean !!!!! But so glad you're keeping him in again tonight; it will get easier! If your weather'd anything like ours, I'd HATE to think of a cat outside in it - it's torrential gales and absolutely awful - much nicer to be snug, warm and safe even if a bit grumpy!!!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Totally unnecessary and uncalled for.
> 
> You came here asking for advice. You got advice, which IMHO, was the best advice - take the cat to the vet. You then said you were short of funds, but then later stated that you have pet insurance
> 
> ...


I have insurance and the problem was the £50 fee up front. So be confused no longer. I asked for advice but comparing how I treat my kids to my cat or other remarks is not my idea of advice rather than conclusions. Also as you said I DID ask for advice. And you came here to have a go so since that subject is done you can also move along to another post rather than start on me. Thank you.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Hahahaha!!!! He's got you right under the paw!!!! Keep trying with the tray - I suspect he's acting up because he knows he'll get what he wants if her persists long enough.
> 
> Ooooh, you so mean !!!!! But so glad you're keeping him in again tonight; it will get easier! If your weather'd anything like ours, I'd HATE to think of a cat outside in it - it's torrential gales and absolutely awful - much nicer to be snug, warm and safe even if a bit grumpy!!!


Yes it's horrible and that's exactly why he's snug on the sofa with a fleece. I think he has another place to go though which doesn't make me happy. He's put on loads of weight and he comes home aster 2 days smelling of cigarette smoke. :0(


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Yes it's horrible and that's exactly why he's snug only sofa with a fleece. I think he has another place to go though which doesn't make me happy. He's put on loads of weight and he comes home aster 2 days smelling of cigarette smoke. :0(


Oooh, not good  If he wears a collar, I'd be tempted to get a tag made up saying something along the line of "Due to illness I'm on a special diet, so please don't feed me" with my phone number on the back.

Some folks don;t realise that they are stepping on someone's toes when feeding a cat, and if there is someone feeding him, you have no idea what he might be getting (rubbish like Felix or Whiskas which will do him no good). And if he does have a second slave feeding him, this could go some way to explaining why he's so keen to get out.

If I were you I'd get a tag made for him and try extra hard to keep him in overnight to limit his access to extra food. Cheeky little sods sometimes, aren't they?!


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

MUFFIN.. Thank you for that. I've met some nice people like yourself tonight so the negative don't bother me now. I'll just rise above it and ignore them.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw your cats are super cute, are you a Twilight fan by any chance?! 
I'm glad you are going to stay around, it's always nice to meet someone new on the forum and swap stories and advice 
Is it a full moon? Or maybe just stressing over Christmas is making some people a little snappy?


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Oooh, not good  If he wears a collar, I'd be tempted to get a tag made up saying something along the line of "Due to illness I'm on a special diet, so please don't feed me" with my phone number on the back.
> 
> Some folks don;t realise that they are stepping on someone's toes when feeding a cat, and if there is someone feeding him, you have no idea what he might be getting (rubbish like Felix or Whiskas which will do him no good). And if he does have a second slave feeding him, this could go some way to explaining why he's so keen to get out.
> 
> If I were you I'd get a tag made for him and try extra hard to keep him in overnight to limit his access to extra food. Cheeky little sods sometimes, aren't they?!


He's got his tag with my number and his name on. I give him kittykat complete.
My daughter said it's the house down the road as she's seen him with their cat. I will knock and ask them politely. They seem nice so I'm sure they will listen.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Aw your cats are super cute, are you a Twilight fan by any chance?!
> I'm glad you are going to stay around, it's always nice to meet someone new on the forum and swap stories and advice
> Is it a full moon? Or maybe just stressing over Christmas is making some people a little snappy?


Lol got it in one. Cullen is my big boy. Bella died a few weeks ago. Esme died this summer due to cancer and we have Jasper and Renesme. Lol


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> He's got his tag with my number and his name on. I give him kittykat complete.
> My daughter said it's the house down the road as she's seen him with their cat. I will knock and ask them politely. They seem nice so I'm sure they will listen.


I'm sure they'll understand if they have a cat too 

Just a tip on the food, but for the same price as 6 cans of Kitecat at Tesco (£2.70), you can get Butchers Classic there as well and I suspect this is going to be a much better food 

Most budget cat foods are bulked up with cereals and fillers (with a pretty low meat content) that a cat's digestive system isn't designed to deal with. Butchers is grain free and has a pretty good amount of meat in it too - my two love it! I have, when really desperate, had to resort to Whiskas and the like as a top-up before pay-day, and I always notice they're a bit smellier in the litter tray  When I have pennies to spare, I always do my best to stock up on REALLY good wet foods from The Happy Kitty Company - MACs is brilliant for the money, and the girls go MENTAL for it!!! Like I said earlier, they tend to eat better than me!

And when I go somewhere like Iceland or Lidl I occasionally pick up plain chicken wings and give the girls one raw for a treat as it's really good for their teeth, and they seem to love the fight it gives them too!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great names  I hope Cullen continues to improve and look forward to hearing more about his antics in the future - welcome to the forum btw 

My local Tesco doesn't stock Butchers cat food  I've looked out for it for a while now but nope. Dog food tho


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

+1 for Butchers, much much better than Kitekat, and also for Macs in 800g cans - you don't need to feed so much so it's good value. 

They are what they eat.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

I do think the vet suggesting that a cat would be very obviously ill before an infection becomes serious is not necessarily right. Cats are very good at hiding illness and the only sign I had when my cat had an abscess a few weeks ago was that he was very slightly quieter than usual. His appetite and general behaviour were normal. Yet when the vet did see him I was told his temperature was dangerously high.

If you're going to wait and see, and I can understand your reasons for wanting to do this, I would keep a look out for quite subtle signs of a problem.

Glad you've decided to stick around


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> I'm sure they'll understand if they have a cat too
> 
> Just a tip on the food, but for the same price as 6 cans of Kitecat at Tesco (£2.70), you can get Butchers Classic there as well and I suspect this is going to be a much better food
> 
> ...


Wait, can they eat raw meat??? I've been bloody cooking chicken pieces just for Cullen to make sure he hasn't gone off his food. I had bacon this morning and cooked it for him lol they can actually eat RAW MEAT?? also I realise my mistake of giving biscuits only as I feel this contributed to the weight gain. So will by wet food too from now on.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Great names  I hope Cullen continues to improve and look forward to hearing more about his antics in the future - welcome to the forum btw
> 
> My local Tesco doesn't stock Butchers cat food  I've looked out for it for a while now but nope. Dog food tho


Thanks and nice to meet you. Do Tesco sell butchers?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Purplesammy said:


> *Wait, can they eat raw meat???* I've been bloody cooking chicken pieces just for Cullen to make sure he hasn't gone off his food. I had bacon this morning and cooked it for him lol they can actually eat RAW MEAT?? also I realise my mistake of giving biscuits only as I feel this contributed to the weight gain. So will by wet food too from now on.


One of the best things for them 

Mine are very fussy and only eat pork (which is very helpfully half price at £2.99/kg in Tesco this week  )

If you decide to feed just raw, you will need to add supplements, or add Felini complete (which I use) and can be purchased from ZooPlus 

Felini Complete: great deals on cat food and supplements at zooplus

My local Sainsburys does Butchers, and the Asda too. If you shop online have a look on Amazon - saves you carrying it all as well


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Wait, can they eat raw meat??? I've been bloody cooking chicken pieces just for Cullen to make sure he hasn't gone off his food. I had bacon this morning and cooked it for him lol they can actually eat RAW MEAT?? also I realise my mistake of giving biscuits only as I feel this contributed to the weight gain. So will by wet food too from now on.


Yes, cats can eat raw  If you think about it, it's the closest thing to the sort of diet they would get in the wild (their natural habitat) anyway - a balanced raw diet is by far the best they can get! Raw chicken's a good one, but I'd be wary about processed foods like bacon, as these can have salt etc added. Boiled chicken in its broth is great for sorting out upset tummies, but you have to be careful about only feeding it for a few days every now and then, as it doesn't contain ALL the vitamins/nutrients they need.

If you want to look into feeding raw, you're in the right place as there are plenty of threads giving some really great advice!

We're off to my parents tomorrow for Christmas, and i know full well that they've been saving some lovely little meaty treats for the girls - some beef trimmings from a stew my dad made today, and they will get all the skin from our chicken on Weds too (and plenty more besides ) If I could get them on a decent raw diet full-time I'd happily never buy tinned cat food again!

Dry food is, for me, a total no-go now I know how bad it can be in terms of exacerbating urinary infections and crystals in the urine, on top of it not being brilliant for dental health (which is the way vets usually try to push it). A dry diet requires a cat to drink quite a bit to ensure they're well-hydrated and none of my cats have ever been big drinkers.

I know for sure that the larger Tescos near me sell Butchers Classic (as do Asda), and it can also be found in Lidl every so often (I think last time they had it in, I paid £9.98 for 24 cans!!!!) Pets at Home also have it most of the time too - Classic Meat in Jelly Cat Food Tins 400gm 24 Pack | Pets at Home

The only dry food my girls now get is the occasional few Dreamies as a treat, and that's enough for me


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I pay less than £12 for 24 cans of Butcher's at Pets at Home but not sure whether Tescos still stock it.

Its quality is a bit questionable. It's often considered better than foods like Whiskas and Felix because it's grain-free but the protein level isn't great, although no worse than Whiskas & co.

I feed mine on Butchers. I like the grain-free factor and it's the only food my cat never goes off. I've tried all sorts including raw but always end up back with Butchers.

To bump up the protein I suppliment with a couple of meals of raw a week. And you can certainly try giving the chicken chunks raw


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in shock that I've Been so careful with my babies that I never gave them raw in fear of them getting sick. I even thought to myself that the ammount of birds and mice they've half eaten that surly it can't be that bad for them. I'm so excited to give Cullen especially some raw chicken wings.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good news!!!! Glad we've been able to help 

Have a good look around in here cos there's tons of great advice re raw feeding - if you're excited about chicken wings, DOCs (day old chicks) are also a good option  Lots of natural goodness in there


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Just a little update. Cancelled my vet trip today and rebooked for 27th dec.. Only because he's absolutely fine. Eating playing and being a sleepy lump. phoned the vet they said he sounds fine just continue to use the salt water and gently pick any scab that forms so the wound inside is kept cleaned and come 27th Iif any small change which he has said again, won't just suddenly happen over night. . All in all I'm quite happy with that. Also I gave him his first raw chicken piece and he looked at me like it was Chrstmas, then Run under the table and destroyed it. :0)


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Has your vet seen the photos?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

My Tesco's do stock Butchers for cats. but noticed only last week its slightly cheaper at Morrisons.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hope you all had a happy Christmas. Cullen is still on top form. His head is healing and I've used the HIBISCRUB. I'm hoping since it's been 4 days since I cleaned him and the abscess went, that he escaped the infection. Still keeping an eye in him though. His ears are nice and cold which I hear is a good sign.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ahh good news, sounds like he is well on the mend 
Hope you had a lovely day too xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Delighted to read that Cullen continues to be keeping well and that you are sticking around. This is a great forum, and with such a wealth of experience, there is so much to be learnt. Sometimes, people are more forthright in the way they post their advice / knowledge but, over time, you will realise that it is just their way and it is not personal.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Delighted to read that Cullen continues to be keeping well and that you are sticking around. This is a great forum, and with such a wealth of experience, there is so much to be learnt. Sometimes, people are more forthright in the way they post their advice / knowledge but, over time, you will realise that it is just their way and it is not personal.


Thank you. I look forward to being a regular 😊


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to hear he's still OK. You are wise to continue to be vigilant. When my Declan was bitten he had a week of antibiotics and then seemed absolutely fine for a second week but still managed to go on to secretly develop an abscess.
Fingers crossed your Cullen will not be so devious


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello!

I'd like to share an ordeal I had. My neighbour's cat BC (baby cat) gets into vicious fights with other local cats. This summer, he got either a scratch or a bite right across his face, and very rapidly swelled up and became infected. 
The swelling went right across his nose and around his forehead area and we were very worried, and applied hot salt-water compresses to the area to try and get the area clean. Cats don't show pain very much but it looked very uncomfortable. We alerted the neighbours about this, but they didn't take him to the vet for some reason.
The next day the swelling seemed to have gone down and we kept applying compresses. I was on the laptop and the cat came up to me and wanted a stroke. As I was petting, one of the scabs opened up and pus went everywhere. I very quickly made a warm saline solution and sterilized some cotton-buds, and my sister helped me hold the cat down as I went into the hollow cavity that had formed and cleaned out all the pus as best as I could. I didn't know whether to apply any antibiotic creams, so just salt water. The cat was not amused by any of this but we got the opening clean and just left it.
The swelling had gone completely the next day, the cavity had dried out and scabbed over, and Baby-Cat carried on life as normal. The healing-rates of cats is something really quite remarkable.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Well Cullen is still showing no signs of infection. He's got a red scab still which I still continue to rub with HIBISCRUB. He's eating loads still and sleeping and goin off for hours on end outside. I'm hoping this means he is I. The safe zone now. Surely if it was going to need antibiotics he'd have shown signs of illness by now?


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

It's great news that Cullen is doing so much better! I'm not an expert on cat abscesses, but I've read that they can develop quite easily and can be difficult to get rid of completely. It might be an idea to consider going to the vet for a course of antibiotics to be on the safe side. But it's up to you. Either way, I wish Cullen continued good health!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Only just caught up with this thread - I'm pleased to hear Cullen is on the mend   abscesses are nasty things 

And I'm glad you're sticking around


----------

